# Off Topic > Tips and Tutorials >  >  Moving Between Precedent and Dependent Cells in Excel 2007

## ExcelTip

Select a cell containing a formula and press Ctrl+[.
The Ctrl+[ shortcut is one of the most recommended keyboard shortcuts. 
It can trace a precedent cell(s) in the active sheet, in another sheet in the workbook, or in a sheet in another open workbook. It can also open a closed workbook and select the precedent cell(s) after opening it.



1.	Type a number into cell A1 and then type the formula =A1 into cell D1.
2.	Select cell D1 and Select Formulas -> Trace Precedents (in Formula Auditing Group).
3.	Double-click the blue arrow to move between the precedent cell and the dependent cell. (Add PrintScreen of the blue arrow)



1.	Insert a link formula =[Book1.xlsx]Sheet1!$A$1 into cell A1 in an open workbook.
2.	Select cell A1 in the new workbook and select Formulas -> Trace Precedents (in Formula Auditing Group). 
3.	Double-click the dotted-line arrow to open the Go To dialog box, select the reference, and then click OK.
	To move to a precedent cell:
1.	Select Home -> Excel Options -> Advanced.
2.	Deselect Double click allows editing directly in cell checkbox.



The Go To dialog box holds the last four references moved to via Go To. 
Select Home -> Find & Select (in Editing Group) -> Go To 
Or 
Press Ctrl+G or F5 to open the Go To dialog box. 
Select an address and click OK.

----------

